# Sanpitch from middle Utah



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

More photos of my more recent sticks. Most are oak rootball. I only look for dead sticks to dig up, most often the root still has life, but i'm still able to go home and go right to work on it. i'll do some shaping on the root/handle then oil it and put it in a plastic bag and leave in a cool spot, until I want to work on it again.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking sticks. The one on the right is a monster.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some very nice sticks. Oak is one species I've not really worked much with. Might have to though. I certainly have a lot to choose from. I live in a town called Oakland because of the plethora of oaks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know I like oak. Not a lot of saplings here though. Mostly just mature trees.


----------



## Rob55 (Aug 11, 2019)

Beautiful what do you use for finish?


----------



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Rob55 said:


> Beautiful what do you use for finish?


spray Rust oleum crystal clear enamel.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Very nice sticks.


----------

